

Google's Eric Schmidt wants a ban on Amazon's drones - 001sky
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2013/12/06/google-amazon-drone-schmidt-apple/

======
PavlovsCat
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eric_Schmidt#Privacy](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eric_Schmidt#Privacy)

I'm confused now..

~~~
jyzzmoe
Don't worry, Schmidt is also confused.

